# medicare, IUD for hyperplasia



## Karen A. (Feb 23, 2012)

We recently found out our medicare contractor, Noridian, will cover hormone eluting IUD's for endometrial hyperplasia in specific instances. We are advised to not use IUD insert code 58300, as we would get an autodenial. They request we use 58999, unlisted procedure, with hormone IUD for endometrial hyperplasia on line 19, CMS 1500. I have not found anywhere if Medicare will be paying for the IUD, J7302. Does anyone have further info on this: what reimbursement is for this use of 58999 and what if anything medicare will pay for IUD? thankyou!


----------



## voodoochiles (Aug 5, 2020)

I would really like to know the answer to this as well. 58999 is payable but how does one bill the actual Medication portion. Are the charges suppose to be bundled into 58999?


----------

